
Chrome fixes selecting text on HN - shaper43
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=468497#c11
======
shaper43
Finally! Thanks to pdr@chromium.org. Involves code dating back to 2007 per
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/e2f61b1719b...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/e2f61b1719b9254e7e3b6b542d4149939345c9bb%5E%21/#F19)

